# RecipeDB - DrSmurto's Light Amber



## drsmurto

DrSmurto's Light Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               11 Votes        Brewer's Notes RecipeDB still missing some ingredients........Caraaroma = CarabohemianGalena = Galaxy0 min addition of amarillo is dry hopped in secondary21LOG 1.036FG 1.014ABV 2.9%IBU 31EBC 32Mash at 69-70C for 60 mins.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.65 kg Weyermann Munich I    1 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.4 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.25 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.1 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11.5 ml Lallemand - Windsor Yeast         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.038 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.01 (calc)   Bitterness 28.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.63%   Colour 42 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days


----------



## under

Oh God, another to my brew list. You bastard :beer:


----------



## drsmurto

Had a few of the locals around on the weekend and those who had to drive appreciated having this on tap.

Really happy how this turned out, I've been working on a light beer for a while.


----------



## Effect

Got a couple of these in the fridge waiting for sunday for me to crack em open...light alcohol beers have always interested me. When I was drinking too much commercial beer, I bought a carton of light beer once. Just didn't taste right - even for someone who only drank commercial beer. After looking at this recipe, I am looking forward to giving this one a try - and maybe even doing my own version, if it turns out as good as I think it will.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Phoney

G'day Doctor.

Any idea how this one would work out using Yorkshire 1469?

Cheers


----------



## elec

Brewed this one a while back, and it is due for another whirl. Last one tasted suspiciously like Rogers beer...........

Regards


----------



## robv

Hi Doc
Do you happen to have this one in beersmith format  

Cheers
Rob


----------



## BEC26

is there an equivalant kits+bits or extract version availabe good Dr????

Cheers


----------



## BjornJ

sounds like a great beer, have added another bookmark to come back to later.

Is it very "flavour hoppy" if that is a term?
Thinking of the 30 gr of 20 min hop additions, does it give a massive hop flavour?

Only asking as I've found I seem to prefer using bittering hops and maybe a touch of aroma but not a lot of flavour hops.
I've ended up with a couple of ales where I believe going heavy in the flavour hop department has been a bit much for me.
So thinking maybe dropping the 20 min hops and keeping the 60 mins and 0 mins, or would it get it completely out of balance?

This looks like a great beer to quaff over summer,

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## drsmurto

phoneyhuh said:


> G'day Doctor.
> 
> Any idea how this one would work out using Yorkshire 1469?
> 
> Cheers



I used Windsor as i wanted less attenuation in a beer with a low OG. I think if you used the yorky it would chomp threw too many of the sugars resulting in an FG below 1.010. If you did do this i would drop the IBU down to 26ish.



elec said:


> Brewed this one a while back, and it is due for another whirl. Last one tasted suspiciously like Rogers beer...........
> 
> Regards



Funny about that, I don't mind LC Rogers when i am driving but thought it was a bit thin so brewed this more to my taste. Beefed up the malt backbone with plenty of munich and threw a few more hops at it. I've used a combo of cascade and amarillo before as well and in the first incarnation even threw in a small flameout addition of nelson sauvin.



Robv said:


> Hi Doc
> Do you happen to have this one in beersmith format
> 
> Cheers
> Rob



Yes - attached at the end of this long response :icon_cheers: 



BEC26 said:


> is there an equivalant kits+bits or extract version availabe good Dr????
> 
> Cheers



Kit recipe (based on a 5L boil using only the dry extracts and the liquor from steeping the grain - add the kit at flameout)

1.70 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 60.71 % = 1 x tin Coopers Lager
0.50 kg Light Dry Malt Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 17.86 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 7.14 % 

0.15 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.36 % 
0.15 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.36 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (800.0 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 

10.00 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 

1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

The tin of Coopers Lager is ~22 IBU so with the extra ~8 IBU from the small boil you should be in the ballpark of 30 IBU.

If you wanted to do a full extract then try this (based on an 8L boil with the wheat extract added after flameout)

1.50 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 44.12 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 44.12 % 

0.15 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.41 % 
0.15 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.41 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 

5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 

1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 



BjornJ said:


> sounds like a great beer, have added another bookmark to come back to later.
> 
> Is it very "flavour hoppy" if that is a term?
> Thinking of the 30 gr of 20 min hop additions, does it give a massive hop flavour?
> 
> Only asking as I've found I seem to prefer using bittering hops and maybe a touch of aroma but not a lot of flavour hops.
> I've ended up with a couple of ales where I believe going heavy in the flavour hop department has been a bit much for me.
> So thinking maybe dropping the 20 min hops and keeping the 60 mins and 0 mins, or would it get it completely out of balance?
> 
> This looks like a great beer to quaff over summer,
> 
> thanks
> Bjorn



Yes, quite a bit of hop flavour but if you wanted to reduce/remove that i don't think it would be a bad thing. Just adjust the 60 min addition to keep the IBU up around 30. 


Beersmith file - View attachment Roger_Munich.bsm


----------



## argon

DrSmurto said:


> Beersmith file - View attachment 42492



Looks good DrS. I've had a couple of goes at making a Roger's type beer.
My latest is carbing in the keg now and used 1469. I just stopped fermentation at 1012 for a fuller body after starting at 1034.

I think the use of Munich as a base malt is inspired. Should give it that nice full body for a light/mid beer.

here's a photo of one of the boards at LC for reference i based my recipe on.


----------



## BjornJ

Awesome, thank you for uploading the beersmith file as well.

Have loaded it in beersmith and it is in the "playing with recipes" folder for safe keeping for later.


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Siborg

Looks good. Probably gonna have a crack at this one on my next BDO. Only recently discovered Rogers... it appears its been around for ages


----------



## Siborg

Brewed this yesterday. Made it to around 1040 for a 19L batch. Excellent colour. Will pitch later in the week.


----------



## Siborg

french pressed my late hops the other day. Decided to up them a little, as it was a little lacking in the hop department. Ended up steeping 20g of Centennial and 20g of galaxy for 5 mins and 1 min in 500ml boiling water (2 additions), as well as my flameout, cubed (ie 15min) addition (as per recipe)

Tasted it prior to adding 15g of amarillo dry hops yesterday and it was good. had that big munich backbone and some awesome late hops. My OG ended up 1035, and looks like it'll finish around 1010.

Thanks for the recipe, Dr Smurto!

I'll probably have a go at brewing a bigger version in the future.


----------



## drsmurto

Nice work Siborg.

I am brewing another of these very shortly after discovering a packet of Windsor hiding in the back of the fridge.

I brew a dark mild that is very similar. Halve the wheat malt and add 200g of brown or amber malt.

Use english hops, my current favourite is challenger (new season plugs).


----------



## jusman

Hi Dr. S

With your dark mild you mentioned, do you use Challenger hops by themselves, or in combination with other English hops? What are your hopping rates/times?

Cheers

Justin


----------



## kalbarluke

Sorry for my ignorance but how would us05 effect the overall outcome? Would it still be a good beer?


----------



## drsmurto

jusman said:


> Hi Dr. S
> 
> With your dark mild you mentioned, do you use Challenger hops by themselves, or in combination with other English hops? What are your hopping rates/times?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Justin



Yes, does challenger. I dont have the numbers with me but from memory 1g/L at 15 and 0 mins as well as a bitteirng addition at 60 mins aiming for a similar total IBU as this beer.



kalbarluke said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but how would us05 effect the overall outcome? Would it still be a good beer?



It would finish drier (lower FG) so i would drop the IBU by 3-4 to allow for it.


----------



## drsmurto

Brewing this on the weekend using homegrown cascade for flavour and aroma. :icon_drool2: 

I might even swap the wheat out for rye.

I think i have a packet of windsor yeast although i may use the cake of WLP051 (California V)


----------



## Siborg

Sorry.... I just have to bump this. Everyone who likes the good doctor's golden ale should have a crack at this. C'brewer stocks the carabohemian and pale choc. It's a great drink to have a few of without getting too wasted and tastes bloody fantastic. I'll have to do this again for my next brew if I can get some windsor yeast


----------



## drsmurto

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing this on the weekend using homegrown cascade for flavour and aroma. :icon_drool2:
> 
> I might even swap the wheat out for rye.
> 
> I think i have a packet of windsor yeast although i may use the cake of WLP051 (California V)



Delayed brewing this by a few weeks but knocked it out this weekend.

Flameout hops (65g of homegrown cascade) were put into a hop rocket. Also had 50g at 15 mins. The flavour and aroma of the chilled wort was gorgeous :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto

On tap now and tasting sublime. Added some rye and choc rye. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk: 

Cascade (homegrown) in the hop rocket.






Dodgy phone pic in front of the cascade just starting to form cones.


----------



## humulus

Drs S ive got a packet of S-04 floating around and also some WLP810(thinking of fermenting it around 18dg similar to a steam beer) which do you think would go well with your light amber?
cheers


----------



## drsmurto

humulus said:


> Drs S ive got a packet of S-04 floating around and also some WLP810(thinking of fermenting it around 18dg similar to a steam beer) which do you think would go well with your light amber?
> cheers



I've got WLP810 in the fridge but yet to use it. I would think it will attenuate too much for a light style (only reported as 65-70% but the reviews are suggesting it's higher than that) so give the S-04 a crack.


----------



## humulus

DrSmurto said:


> I've got WLP810 in the fridge but yet to use it. I would think it will attenuate too much for a light style (only reported as 65-70% but the reviews are suggesting it's higher than that) so give the S-04 a crack.


Thanks doc will do!!


----------



## drsmurto

Latest version now on tap.

Same grist (Munich, Rye, Carabohemian, Choc Rye) as the one in the picture a few posts above so won't post another pic but it is doing it for me.

Homegrown Victoria hops 2g/L @ 10
US Chinook 2g/L @ 5

Next version when this is close to running out will be a 10 min addition only of homegrown cascade 6.5g/L. Need to use up last years homegrown hops as the new seasons cones are starting to dry off.


----------



## chunckious

DrSmurto said:


> Same grist (Munich, Rye, Carabohemian, Choc Rye) as the one in the picture a few posts above so won't post another pic but it is doing it for me.



So what is the breakdown for the grist now good DR? There were 5 grains originally now only 4.
I understand that the Munich stays the same. Sub the wheat for the Rye & the Light Choc for the Choc Rye. 
Caraaroma gets subbed for Carabohemian? What happens to the Ale Malt.I


----------



## drsmurto

Chunkious said:


> So what is the breakdown for the grist now good DR? There were 5 grains originally now only 4.
> I understand that the Munich stays the same. Sub the wheat for the Rye & the Light Choc for the Choc Rye.
> Caraaroma gets subbed for Carabohemian? What happens to the Ale Malt.I



Haven't used ale malt in this recipe for the past few batches! 

Was too tempting to up the munich and increase rye %. :icon_drool2: 

Next batch i am going back to the original grist and using citra.


----------



## matt211181

Good Dr, what fermentation temperature do you recommend for the Windsor yeast?


----------



## drsmurto

BobCharlie said:


> Good Dr, what fermentation temperature do you recommend for the Windsor yeast?



18 for the first week then ramp it up to 20C for a few days.


----------



## matt211181

Thanks Doc! Giving this a crack on the weekend!


----------



## Camo1234

Smurto, what Wyeast would you recommend? would 1098 British Ale be comparative to the Windsor? Just started splitting Wyeast packets so keen to use one here as well to build my supplies


----------



## drsmurto

Camo1234 said:


> Smurto, what Wyeast would you recommend? would 1098 British Ale be comparative to the Windsor? Just started splitting Wyeast packets so keen to use one here as well to build my supplies



WY1187 Ringwood would be my 1st choice, it attenuates lower than most english yeasts which is what you want in this beer. 

WY1968 ESB would also be OK although i haven't used it very much.


----------



## Camo1234

DrSmurto said:


> WY1187 Ringwood would be my 1st choice, it attenuates lower than most english yeasts which is what you want in this beer.
> 
> WY1968 ESB would also be OK although i haven't used it very much.




Cheers for that Smurto!

I am placingmy grain order today with CB but they don't seem to have the JWM Traditional Ale Malt or the Bairds Light Chocolate Malt... What grains would you suggest as an alternative?

Cheers! Camo


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Camo1234 said:


> Cheers for that Smurto!
> 
> I am placingmy grain order today with CB but they don't seem to have the JWM Traditional Ale Malt or the Bairds Light Chocolate Malt... What grains would you suggest as an alternative?
> 
> Cheers! Camo


I'd sub with these. 

Ale Malt (Barrett Burston)
Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett)


----------



## drsmurto

mayor of mildura said:


> I'd sub with these.
> 
> Ale Malt (Barrett Burston)
> Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett)



Or choc rye B)


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

DrSmurto said:


> Or choc rye B)


For sure choc rye would work. I've subbed it for pale choc before in a very similar recipe. I found it changed the flavour (not as strong) and mouthfeel (fuller slickness that you get from rye) some what but it was still a nice beer. 



This is :icon_offtopic: sorry. You may think that I am odd but every time I read choc rye i think about  song. (link is safe for work please don't ban me mods).


----------



## Camo1234

Gents, this one has decided to stall on me!


I stuffed up my boil as I think there was crud on the concealed element so only got the OG to 1.036 as opposed to 1.042 as estimated and now the Ringwood Ale #1187 has stalled on me the bugger at 1.018!.... That's only giving me 2.3% and it sort of smells too sweet.


I hate to ask the question "help my ferment has stalled" but I am out of ideas.


I whisked the brew on the second day to get the yeasties going again and swirled each day after that for 3 or 4 days..... Lifted the ferment from 18c to 21c after 4 days but have only gained 2 points since then and now 1.018 for 3 days.


Do I have any options now? Add more yeast or just CC and keg and get on with it?


Haven't had a beer stall this high before  



Cheers Fellas... Camo


----------



## drsmurto

What temp did you mash at?

I'd rack it and leave it at 20-22C for another few days to see if you drop another few points. Then keg. Then drink. Then tell me how much you love me.


----------



## Camo1234

DrSmurto said:


> What temp did you mash at?
> 
> I'd rack it and leave it at 20-22C for another few days to see if you drop another few points. Then keg. Then drink. Then tell me how much you love me.




Mashed at 70c... So I assume that Racking it might stir up some more yeast to give them another life? Should I let some of the trub flow into the secondary to allow more yeast in?


ps... I'll get back to you on the love thing :lol:


----------



## drsmurto

Camo1234 said:


> Mashed at 70c... So I assume that Racking it might stir up some more yeast to give them another life? Should I let some of the trub flow into the secondary to allow more yeast in?
> 
> 
> ps... I'll get back to you on the love thing :lol:



Yes, racking stirs up the yeast and often kickstarts a stuck ferment. Bringing some of the yeastcake over will also help.


----------



## drsmurto

Latest version on tap

Homegrown cascade added at 5 mins at ~14g/L. 2.8% ABV using windsor. Am finding it hard to stop at 4 pints, keg won't last long at this rate!


----------



## Dars183

Putting another of these down this weekend, was very happy with the previous batch, might up the aroma addition in this one 

Thanks Doc


----------



## drsmurto

Tapped another one of these last night. I enjoy having a lighter option of tap and this has become a regular.

Used cascade and citra plugs at 10 and flameout to 20 IBU. Very easy to drink.


----------



## lukasfab

mate could you please share the recipe seeing as the database is down

thanks


----------



## drsmurto

I have had a few requests about this recipe (in addition to the one above) and recently took the time to document the variations of this recipe i have tried. Since the recipeDB is no longer with us and unlikley to return anytime soon it may help a few brewers out who want an easy drinking session beer.

You'll notice i dropped the IBU considerably from 30+ to 18-20 for the last 3 batches and I feel this is producing a better balanced beer that is easier to drink. More in line with the BU:GU ratio of an english mild but with the late hopping of an APA. 

First incarnation (and closer to LC Rogers than the later versions) was;

65% Weyermann Pilsner
12% Weyermann Munich I
12% Weyermann Wheat
5% JW Caramalt
4% Weyermann Carared
2% Bairds Choc
1g/L Amarillo @ 30
1g/L Nelson Sauvin @10
0.5g/L Cascade @10
1g/L Cascade @ 0
Mash @ 70C
US05
OG 1.040
FG 1.013
ABV 3.5%
IBU 27

2nd version;

49% Weyermann Munich I
29% JW Trad Ale
12% Weyermann Wheat
7% Weyermann Carabohemian
3% Bairds Pale Choc
Amarillo @ 60 to total 30 IBU
0.75g/L Cascade @ 20
0.75g/L Galaxy @ 20
0.75g/L Cascade @ 0
0.75g/L Galaxy @ 0
Mash @ 70C
Windsor
OG 1.036
FG 1.014
ABV 2.9%
IBU 30

3rd version

76% Weyermann Munich I
12% Weyermann Rye
7% Weyermann Carabohemian
5% Weyermann Choc Rye
Magnum @ 60 to total 30 IBU
2.5g/L Homegrown Cascade @ 15
2.5g/L Homegrown Cascade @ 0
Mash @ 70C
WL051 (California V)
OG 1.034
FG 1.008
ABV 3.4%
IBU 30

4th version

76% Weyermann Munich I
12% Weyermann Rye
7% Weyermann Carabohemian
5% Weyermann Choc Rye
2.0g/L Homegrown Victoria @ 10
2.0g/L Homegrown Chinook @ 5
Mash @ 70C
WL051 (California V)
OG 1.034
FG 1.008
ABV 3.4%
IBU 32

5th version

89% Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted Maris Otter
7% Weyermann Carabohemian
4% Weyermann Choc Rye
6.5g/L Homegrown Cascade @ 5
6.5g/L Homegrown Cascade @ 0
Mash @ 70C
WY1026 (Cask Ale)
OG 1.032
FG 1.007
ABV 3.3%
IBU 18

6th version

89% Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted Maris Otter
7% Weyermann Carabohemian
4% Weyermann Choc Rye
6.5g/L Homegrown Cascade @ 5
6.5g/L Homegrown Cascade @ 0
Mash @ 70C
WY1026 (Cask Ale)
OG 1.032
FG 1.007
ABV 3.3%
IBU 18

7th version (on tap as of 21/2/13)

59% Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted Maris Otter
30% Best Munich
7% Weyermann Carabohemian
4% Weyermann Choc Rye
1g/L Citra(plugs) @ 10
~1g/L each Citra(plugs)/Cascade(plugs) @ 0
Mash @ 70C
WY1187 (Ringwood)
OG 1.036
FG 1.014
ABV 2.9%
IBU 20


----------



## Scottye

Wow Doc so many versions.
My first AG attempt was version two, I missed the efficiency a little with an initial SG of 1.033. I kegged a 3% beer after 3 weeks in the primary. With two kegs on tap at any time it normally takes me 4 - 5 weeks to turn one over, this one was empty in under 3 weeks.
A good starter for AG brewing especially if your capacity is a bit limited. The MO version is going into my BeerSmith future brews folder
Thanks again Doc


----------



## lukiferj

Might have a go at this soon. Variations look interesting.


----------



## drsmurto

I've brewed another 8 'versions' since the last update. A long way from the original but with the same general idea in mind. An easy drinking, low alcohol beer with plenty of malt and hop flavour. A low abv beer is always on tap.

Most now contain 25-30% rye malt which I find really boosts the body. Crystal malts are up to 20% with a mix of light/medium/dark, this also helps with the body and isn't cloying (I hate more than 5% crystal in a 'regular' abv beer).

All are now 10 min hop additions only.

Played around with 100% brettanomyces fermentations - love the pineapple/mango esters you get when brett is in primary rather then secondary. They go really with a punchy hop.

Current incarnation is more brown than amber;

37% MO
30% Rye
10% Carahell
10% Caramel Rye
5% Choc Rye
5% Acidulated
3% Black Malt
5g/L homegrown Victoria hops @ 10 to give a total of 22 IBU
WL650 Brett Brux
(40L split batch, other half got WY1272 American Ale II)

OG 1.034
FG 1.011
ABV 3.1%


----------



## Bradobk

Hi All,

I know thisw is intended to be a mild alcohol beer, but if I wanted to up the ABV to say 4.5% would increasing the Maris Otter, Munich or Pilsner malt (depending on which version of the recipe) achieve this?

Cheers - Brad


----------



## danestead

Bradobk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know thisw is intended to be a mild alcohol beer, but if I wanted to up the ABV to say 4.5% would increasing the Maris Otter, Munich or Pilsner malt (depending on which version of the recipe) achieve this?
> 
> Cheers - Brad


ill pm you a full strength version of dr smurtos amber ale ive been working on. Im on my 3rd shot and love it to bits. Ill be entering it in the comps later this year.


----------



## Bradobk

Thanks danestead.


----------

